# How do I call places and ask if they're hiring?



## fortunefaded

I've applied online to just about every place in a 25 mile radius from my house that does online applications. I think it's time to move on to handing in resumes and filling out paper application forms. 

But how am I supposed to find out of a company is hiring? Do I just call the main number and ask the first person that picks up if they're hiring or taking applications? And how exactly should I ask? (like what do I say?)

Also what about companies that say on their website to download an application and bring it to a specific department in their building. For example this waterpark I'm going to apply to wants applications to be brought to "guest services" but I have no idea where that is.


----------



## Greenleaf62

If you want to call a place to find out if they're hiring then all you have to say is "Hi, I was just wondering if you are currently hiring?" Most places, even if they're not hiring, will usually at least be accepting applications. And yes, just call the main number. You can ask whoever picks up.

For your application at the waterpark just take it over there and ask anyone who works there if they can tell you where gust services is. They should either be able to tell you or ask someone else who knows.


----------

